# Ant Colony Simulator



## KingLarryXVII (May 28, 2013)

Many months ago I posted a file as part of a question I had, and have noticed I still get people opening it here months later, so thought I would post the latest (as of 3 months ago ) version (much changed/improved over anything posted before)

It started as a self-refresher after not having used excel for a long time, and ended up evolving into a rough genetics study with a few friends.  Basically there are 4 ant colonies operating under different "genetic" rules that determine how they forage, care for young, etc.  The original end goal was to completely eliminate "smarts" (like predictive pathfinding) from the ants and have them operate entirely from smell (pheromones).  There were a few areas where I didn't quite eliminate the intelligence, but I did manage to link quite a few tasks to them.

Just a fun little project, and maybe if there is enough interest I could blow the dust off of it and continue with some of the ideas people come up with.  Let me know what you think!

https://www.box.com/s/xf6vn4yde3j0v2wwr2z8

-G


----------



## KingLarryXVII (May 28, 2013)

Also, if I posted this in the wrong forum, let me know and I'll move it.  Thanks!.


----------

